# Bogus Honda generator?



## Jack Straw (May 16, 2013)

Anyone have any idea what this is? My son bought it out of the back of a van. The guy swore up and down it wasn't hot (yeah). I don't see a model number anywhere just a sticker on the engine CH350IS


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Jack Straw said:


> Anyone have any idea what this is? My son bought it out of the back of a van. The guy swore up and down it wasn't hot (yeah). I don't see a model number anywhere just a sticker on the engine CH350IS


Chinese-made, for sure. NOT made by Honda, for sure. Not really a counterfeit, as it isn't a copy of any specific genuine Honda model, but putting a "HONDA" sticker on it does not make it a real Honda. Really just looking a a copyright infringement here. Honda's patents on the GX-series engine expired a long time ago, so no issue there. This unit does seem to take advantage of Honda's established "look and feel" that is likely to confuse a buyer into thinking it's a genuine Honda product. 

FYI, Honda does manufacture some generator models in China. This is not one of them. "CH350IS" is not even close to any Honda engine or generator model name. 

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

Yep, that's a clone. The "Japan" sticker is also deceiving, as that generator is obviously of Chinese origin.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

No man you put the Honda sticker it makes it a genuine Honda 

Its probably not hot, some guy probably bought a lot of them and is re selling them, the China ones can be got real cheap


----------



## gee_eller (Oct 17, 2012)

Reminds me of my pawnshop days. Guys were trying to sell those carpeted "liquid cooled" stereo speakers out of the back of vans.


----------



## Jack Straw (May 16, 2013)

Thank you for the replies! Pretty much what I was figuring. Seems to work well and for $400 I don't think he got taken to the cleaners.


----------



## Jack Straw (May 16, 2013)

I did find some Porter Cable generators that say they use a Honda engine CH350is. Porter Cable CH350IS 3,500 Watt 6.5 HP Electric Generator


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

There are many brands of generators that use Honda engines. However, there are also many brands of generators that use Chinese clone engines.


----------



## alexender (Apr 5, 2013)

These days there are many Chinese products available in market which looks like branded ones like you said "Honda Generators". You can buy these at very low cost as compared to original ones but, their working life is very short. I can suggest you to purchase Honda Generators from their authorized retailers only. I have one name in my knowledge. Their name is *Wisesales*.


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, they're reputable.


----------

